# New problem with digital cockpit



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

*Noticed this in my SEL Premium....*

Anybody else see this in the digital cockpit yet? I'll let everybody try to figure it out first lol.


----------



## riceboi84 (Nov 13, 2010)

Diesel eh?

What a bad ass motor, it can switch between gas and diesel!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

You must have gotten an export version komrade

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> You must have gotten an export version komrade
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


One a few of us probably wouldn't mind!


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

Wishful thinking.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

Only if that were the case.


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

riceboi84 said:


> Diesel eh?
> 
> What a bad ass motor, it can switch between gas and diesel!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lol, I guess the rumors were true that the VR6 was an afterthought and diesel was the intended motor for the SEL Premium. I wonder if VWoA will issue recall to change it. Not that I really care either way.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

GTi_4_Life said:


> Lol, I guess the rumors were true that the VR6 was an afterthought and diesel was the intended motor for the SEL Premium. I wonder if VWoA will issue recall to change it. Not that I really care either way.


Or this really is Virtual Cockpit from Audi and the code doesn't understand what a VR6 is and defaults to alphabetical listings on fuel choice


----------



## aleksl (Oct 16, 2002)

Does it rev past 4600 rpm?


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

aleksl said:


> Does it rev past 4600 rpm?


Good catch, it has the Diesel Tachometer too. If more of the system thinks it's got a diesel engine it could really mess things up a bit.

For comparison:


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

How are you able to switch the tach reading


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

jkopelc said:


> How are you able to switch the tach reading


Some software glitch has his displaying the diesel screen. Diesel engines run at lower RPM.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh was just the OPs. So at least its not on all of them


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

GTi_4_Life said:


> Lol, I guess the rumors were true that the VR6 was an afterthought and diesel was the intended motor for the SEL Premium. I wonder if VWoA will issue recall to change it. Not that I really care either way.


VR6 was there from the beginning, for people who think that V6 is what you should get together with 3,000sq ft house, Labrador and you achieved American dream. 
Diesel was intended for traditional VW buyers. However, thanx to "smart" people in VW, forget that now. 
Put this on a side. Look gas door and space there. It is obvious that DEF hose was intended to be there. Probably they intended to use one of stronger 2.0ltr diesels available in Europe since they have very good torque numbers.


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

*Noticed this in my SEL Premium....*

OK, riddle me this. So I wake up this morning and I turn on the Atlas and my digital cockpit is now normal!?!? The redline on the tachometer is now 6000 RPMs, and the diesel by the gas gauge is now gone. How is this even possible? Can Volkswagen update software remotely?


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

GTi_4_Life said:


> OK, riddle me this. So I wake up this morning and I turn on the Atlas and my digital cockpit is now normal!?!? The redline on the tachometer is now 6000 RPMs, and the diesel by the gas gauge is now gone. How is this even possible? Can Volkswagen update software remotely?


AFIAK Tesla is the only one I know of to remotely update. My guess is the old school troubleshooting of |shut down, reboot" fixed your issue.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

How do you find the screen brightness / resolution? Looks pretty crisp to me. And even with the sun shining in doesn't appear to be much glare or reflection to drown out the graphics?


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

Drive by said:


> AFIAK Tesla is the only one I know of to remotely update. My guess is the old school troubleshooting of |shut down, reboot" fixed your issue.


..... and diesel is back again. I can't replicate it, seems to be random it changes.


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

**UPDATE**

So I contacted VWoA about the diesel showing up on the virtual cockpit. I scheduled with my local dealer to install a data logger so they could see what if anything was triggering the diesel change every so often. That was about two weeks ago. Today I dropped off the Atlas to get the data logger removed and they had scheduled to replace the virtual cockpit. I just got a call from the dealership that after they replaced the virtual cockpit with the new one, all the alarms and warning lights came on and couldn't be cleared. They put the old one in and same thing. So now they have to keep the Atlas until Monday when they will have a new virtual cockpit to replace it with. They said they don't want me to take it for safety issued, which I understand but it still sucks.


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

GTi_4_Life said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> So I contacted VWoA about the diesel showing up on the virtual cockpit. I scheduled with my local dealer to install a data logger so they could see what if anything was triggering the diesel change every so often. That was about two weeks ago. Today I dropped off the Atlas to get the data logger removed and they had scheduled to replace the virtual cockpit. I just got a call from the dealership that after they replaced the virtual cockpit with the new one, all the alarms and warning lights came on and couldn't be cleared. They put the old one in and same thing. So now they have to keep the Atlas until Monday when they will have a new virtual cockpit to replace it with. They said they don't want me to take it for safety issued, which I understand but it still sucks.


The "diesel" display happened on my Atlas today, for the second time. I notice when it happens there is no way to make it go away, but if I park the car and return after a while it goes back to normal. Just turning off the ignition for a little while does not do the trick.

Based on your story there is no way I am letting the dealership do a display replacement. As someone who has been doing software development for many years I would suspect this is a software issue, not hardware. I will post updates if I figure out more details about what might be the sequence of events that leads to this thing. Please post updates about you display replacement. Thanks.


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

The SEL premiums have software issues. Already had issues with nav, map display in digital cockpit and radio going completely bunkers. Car spent 27 days in the shop so far... Nothing was replaced and now the car seems to behave correctly. They are patching them as they come in. I have a feeling there might be a recall...


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

I will add that I have a feeling that IS the reason the SEL premium are not being delivered.


----------



## stick30 (Jun 23, 2017)

8/2017 Build date so far so good. No issues and the digital cockpit is very responsive.


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

rhgti1 said:


> The "diesel" display happened on my Atlas today, for the second time. I notice when it happens there is no way to make it go away, but if I park the car and return after a while it goes back to normal. Just turning off the ignition for a little while does not do the trick.
> 
> Based on your story there is no way I am letting the dealership do a display replacement. As someone who has been doing software development for many years I would suspect this is a software issue, not hardware. I will post updates if I figure out more details about what might be the sequence of events that leads to this thing. Please post updates about you display replacement. Thanks.


I will keep you in the loop! I definitely think it's a software issue. The only thing I started to notice was that I think that it happened after I use the remote start but not every time. Could be coincidence but I'll know more after they analyze the data logger. VWoA said this is the first incident that they heard of so by all means I'll be the guinea pig. No worries VWoA compensates very well for it lol.


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

GTi_4_Life said:


> I will keep you in the loop! I definitely think it's a software issue. The only thing I started to notice was that I think that it happened after I use the remote start but not every time. Could be coincidence but I'll know more after they analyze the data logger. VWoA said this is the first incident that they heard of so by all means I'll be the guinea pig. No worries VWoA compensates very well for it lol.


Looks like remote start does increase the probability of it happening. Two out of the three times it happened to me were after remote start.


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

Now that you say that I think you are right about remote start sending the system in a loop... I received $ offer from VWoA but have yet to accept it... Consulted with my attorney and he said they are trying to buy me out of any future issues related to entertainment system/virtual cockpit issues. We asked for e re-write of the offer... The re-sale value would be down the drain if these were to become non-functional.


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

Yul-Sav said:


> Now that you say that I think you are right about remote start sending the system in a loop... I received $ offer from VWoA but have yet to accept it... Consulted with my attorney and he said they are trying to buy me out of any future issues related to entertainment system/virtual cockpit issues. We asked for e re-write of the offer... The re-sale value would be down the drain if these were to become non-functional.


Assuming you purchased that makes perfect sense to hold off. I leased after I finally got a good residual on it so that's on VWoA lol. Apparently the virtual cockpit controls a lot more than just the display. Key fobs, all the settings, seems to be a secondary brain to the truck. Supposed to be picking it up tomorrow so I will let everyone know what the outcome is.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Remote start: convenience over longevity of engine, especially in FSI engines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autoveloci (Jan 19, 2017)

If you take one look in the gas door the Atlas you will be able to see that it was designed to fit a DEF filler neck beside the fuel tank filler neck.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

edyvw said:


> Remote start: convenience over longevity of engine, especially in FSI engines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does that mean?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

walksonair said:


> What does that mean?


I guess people getting remote start to start engine in early cold morning, so it gets warm inside, right? 
Well, that is death penalty for engine, especially one with direct injection. 
That regime will saturate oil with gas that will find its way via piston rings to oil. The U.S. gas has really high sulfur levels which is kryptonite to oil. 
On top of that, in that regime you will warm up only coolant, not oil and transmission fluid. People usually slam on accelerator once they see coolant warmed up. 
Better way is to start car, wait 10sec and move while HVAC is on COLD. In that way HVAC radiator is out of equation and engine such as VR6 will have heating in no time (usually after 2mile heating will be sufficient) and oil will fallow in 3-4miles. 
I know if I were on market to buy used car, would not go with one that has remote start. I know what that means. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Please keep us posted. Interested to hear how this plays out as I am waiting for my SEL Premium to arrive. 

The warranty should cover this for six years, right? And it sounds like a software glitch that should be fixable....


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

LIKE (SORRY ABOUT THE CAPS THEY ARE LOCKED ON???) IT WAS SAID EARLIER, TO MAKE THIS VEHICLE CHEAPER THEY PROBABLY RAIDED ALL THE PARTS BINS IN THE VW INVENTORY BECAUSE THERE IS NO CHANCE OF A VW DIESEL COMING HERE AGAIN.:banghead:


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

*Noticed this in my SEL Premium....*



atlas7 said:


> LIKE (SORRY ABOUT THE CAPS THEY ARE LOCKED ON???) IT WAS SAID EARLIER, TO MAKE THIS VEHICLE CHEAPER THEY PROBABLY RAIDED ALL THE PARTS BINS IN THE VW INVENTORY BECAUSE THERE IS NO CHANCE OF A VW DIESEL COMING HERE AGAIN.:banghead:


That is how vehicles are built last FOUR decades (caps are for you to understand). These problems are stemming from:
1. First year production. 
2. New territory for VW (should not be excuse). 
3. Desperate attempts to increase sale numbers. 
VW claimed that each test car made 60,000 miles before hitting sales, adding to some million combined miles. Sorry, but if that is the truth, I spent more time testing oil for one obscure oil company in Europe. 
Hubris is still well and alive in VW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

edyvw said:


> I guess people getting remote start to start engine in early cold morning, so it gets warm inside, right?
> Well, that is death penalty for engine, especially one with direct injection.
> That regime will saturate oil with gas that will find its way via piston rings to oil. The U.S. gas has really high sulfur levels which is kryptonite to oil.
> On top of that, in that regime you will warm up only coolant, not oil and transmission fluid. People usually slam on accelerator once they see coolant warmed up.
> ...



I respect your opinion, but I see this as needless scare-mongoring. 

My dad has a 2016 Volvo XC90 T6 (2.0 direct injected turbo and supercharged) with the Polestar software. It has 115,000 miles on it - he lives in D.C. and has a ski house in northern Vermont. It sits in an unheated garage all winter (and if you've never been to northern New England, it's.....really.... cold at night) and is remote started several times a day. The car has never had a problem besides needing a nav download at the dealer a couple of times, burns about 1/2 quart of oil between 10,000 service intervals, and hauls ass like it did when new. He can't always get top-tier 93 octane, and often goes to the cheapest or most convenient fuel stop. He has another one on order, and if it didn't have those amber napa leather seats I'd take it off his hands to use as a tow car.

Death penalty?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

*Noticed this in my SEL Premium....*



brian81 said:


> I respect your opinion, but I see this as needless scare-mongoring.
> 
> My dad has a 2016 Volvo XC90 T6 (2.0 direct injected turbo and supercharged) with the Polestar software. It has 115,000 miles on it - he lives in D.C. and has a ski house in northern Vermont. It sits in an unheated garage all winter (and if you've never been to northern New England, it's.....really.... cold at night) and is remote started several times a day. The car has never had a problem besides needing a nav download at the dealer a couple of times, burns about 1/2 quart of oil between 10,000 service intervals, and hauls ass like it did when new. He can't always get top-tier 93 octane, and often goes to the cheapest or most convenient fuel stop. He has another one on order, and if it didn't have those amber napa leather seats I'd take it off his hands to use as a tow car.
> 
> Death penalty?


Not sure how Volvo is with fuel dilution. First gen. FSI engines are notorious fuel diluting machines. Long trips after remote start is ok. But, in city regime it is death penalty at least when it comes to FSI. If you wondering what is it, just google Used oil analysis of FSI engines and fuel diluting issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamouche (Sep 22, 2017)

I just purchased the SEL Premium ATLAS last week am picking it up from the dealer tomorrow. I will remote start it a few times and check to see if this issue happens before I drive it off the lot.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi guys-

I picked up my SEL Premium about 5 days ago, and my digital cockpit is showing the symptoms of the op. It has the lower RPM tach and the diesel word next to the gas section. The dealer currently has the car, and I am wondering if I should advise them to not remove it. It's only 5 days old!


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

GTi_4_Life said:


> OK, riddle me this. So I wake up this morning and I turn on the Atlas and my digital cockpit is now normal!?!? The redline on the tachometer is now 6000 RPMs, and the diesel by the gas gauge is now gone. How is this even possible? Can Volkswagen update software remotely?



With the sun you can see the lights available along the top (outside of the digial cockpit) and you can see the Diesel curly cues light! I miss seeing that from my 2006 TDI.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I stopped the dealer from replacing the dash. I took the car back. Waiting to hear back from VWofA.

Correct: https://imgur.com/a/GoqCN


Not Correct: https://imgur.com/a/5VNjp


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Hi guys-
> 
> I picked up my SEL Premium about 5 days ago, and my digital cockpit is showing the symptoms of the op. It has the lower RPM tach and the diesel word next to the gas section. The dealer currently has the car, and I am wondering if I should advise them to not remove it. It's only 5 days old!


I know you just picked it up, but do you have any idea what the build date was? Is it possible it was an earlier build? I had been hoping they worked these kinks out in the last six months.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Atlas123 said:


> I know you just picked it up, but do you have any idea what the build date was? Is it possible it was an earlier build? I had been hoping they worked these kinks out in the last six months.


I have to check the build date. But I am pretty sure this car was in and out. Meaning it was only at the dealership for about 3 days before I bought it. And they only have one more coming this year. Still waiting to hear back from VWofA tomorrow. Service was a nightmare today once I told them I didn't want them ripping my dash out..


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....Service was a nightmare today once I told them I didn't want them ripping my dash out..


Have you ever seen a dealer service repair that required the dash to be "ripping out"? :screwy:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Yul-Sav said:


> Now that you say that I think you are right about remote start sending the system in a loop... I received $ offer from VWoA but have yet to accept it... Consulted with my attorney and he said they are trying to buy me out of any future issues related to entertainment system/virtual cockpit issues. We asked for e re-write of the offer... The re-sale value would be down the drain if these were to become non-functional.



What was your outcome? I have been dealing with VWofA, but they have been anything but helpful essentially blaming me for not wanting to rip the cluster out and replace it. Btw I have seemed to isolate it to when I use the remote start system.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

ice4life said:


> What was your outcome? I have been dealing with VWofA, but they have been anything but helpful essentially blaming me for not wanting to rip the cluster out and replace it. Btw I have seemed to isolate it to when I use the remote start system.


Why not let them replace the cluster? It's probably a fairly simple swap. I'd probably ask them if they're just replacing with the same version or if there's an updated part. If it's exactly the same then I'd say they're guessing.


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

They ended giving a check for $2500 for my trouble of car being in the shop for 27 consecutive days. The offer states that my warranty is not impacted by this payment and wanted to have this registered with my attorney (for future). I essentially refuse to take the car back until the car was fully fixed (so the clock keep ticking) and gave them final notice to fix it. After that you pretty much get into a lemon law case. So far so good... I've had the occasional glitch with my radio but pin point to using remote start with my key and wife unlocking the car with her key....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

richyrich999 said:


> Why not let them replace the cluster? It's probably a fairly simple swap. I'd probably ask them if they're just replacing with the same version or if there's an updated part. If it's exactly the same then I'd say they're guessing.


Mainly because of post #19 in which they replaced it and it did not fix the problem after they ripped the dash out to do it. It is not a simple fix to take the dash out of a new car and they don't even know for sure that is the solution. The car has 300 miles on it. Unacceptable.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Yul-Sav said:


> They ended giving a check for $2500 for my trouble of car being in the shop for 27 consecutive days. The offer states that my warranty is not impacted by this payment and wanted to have this registered with my attorney (for future). I essentially refuse to take the car back until the car was fully fixed (so the clock keep ticking) and gave them final notice to fix it. After that you pretty much get into a lemon law case. So far so good... I've had the occasional glitch with my radio but pin point to using remote start with my key and wife unlocking the car with her key....



But did they fix it and what did they have to do?


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Yul-Sav said:
> 
> 
> > They ended giving a check for $2500 for my trouble of car being in the shop for 27 consecutive days. The offer states that my warranty is not impacted by this payment and wanted to have this registered with my attorney (for future). I essentially refuse to take the car back until the car was fully fixed (so the clock keep ticking) and gave them final notice to fix it. After that you pretty much get into a lemon law case. So far so good... I've had the occasional glitch with my radio but pin point to using remote start with my key and wife unlocking the car with her key....
> ...


 not clear what they did. I think they reset my nav or loaded a patch... I never had the issue with the diesel panel showing up. Not to say it never happened as it is my wife's car that I drive on the weekend. How do we check build date... Mine must have been one of the first as I picked it up on memorial day.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

So vw recoded my dash so that it would not randomly switch to diesel. Got the car back, and now when the nav is in the digital cockpit, it is pixelated and jagged. Almost as though the navigation map is bouncing or jumping around. When I zoom in it is less prominent, but it's so bad that I have trouble making out the street names. Everything else is normal (ie gauges). Service lead time has been a nightmare since only certain technicians are trained on the digital cockpit in my area.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

I am, though you already know about me from the other thread. It looks like compression artifacts to me. Almost as though the virtual cockpit is a “remote” display and the head unit is encoding the navigation map before sending it to the virtual cockpit over a low-bandwidth connection. In other words, to use a computer analogy, it’s behaving more like a Remote Desktop connection than a dual monitor connection. I wonder if Audi’s system has the same issue.

To clarify, was your screen fine before and it started behaving this way after VW recoded things to correct the diesel issue, or was it like this from the beginning? I haven’t seen the diesel issue, though I haven’t tried remote start yet.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

wooble said:


> I am, though you already know about me from the other thread. It looks like compression artifacts to me. Almost as though the virtual cockpit is a “remote” display and the head unit is encoding the navigation map before sending it to the virtual cockpit over a low-bandwidth connection. In other words, to use a computer analogy, it’s behaving more like a Remote Desktop connection than a dual monitor connection. I wonder if Audi’s system has the same issue.
> 
> To clarify, was your screen fine before and it started behaving this way after VW recoded things to correct the diesel issue, or was it like this from the beginning? I haven’t seen the diesel issue, though I haven’t tried remote start yet.


I noticed it after I got the car back the first time. When I got the car back the second time, it seems worse. 

I really don't want them to replace the cockpit but that might be the only solution at this point.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Yul-Sav said:


> not clear what they did. I think they reset my nav or loaded a patch... I never had the issue with the diesel panel showing up. Not to say it never happened as it is my wife's car that I drive on the weekend. How do we check build date... Mine must have been one of the first as I picked it up on memorial day.


They told me they recoded the instrument cluster for the north American market. Not sure why it wasn't na to begin with..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I saw this on the canadian website:











The cockpit dials are different. These are the ones used in the tiguan sel prem. I bet you could change them with VCDS- maybe even to get the golf r dash


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks like the Lambo Urus is getting the same/similar digital cockpit setup


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

As a Canadian owner I can vouch and say that at least my dials do not look like that (for the digital cockpit). The speedo actually climbs in increments as follows: 0-20-40-60-100-140

Thankfully we have the digital speedo as it takes a bit of getting used to since every tick or hash mark represents 5km/h increments except then they get compressed once you pass 60 and each hash then represents 10km/h incremements


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> As a Canadian owner I can vouch and say that at least my dials do not look like that (for the digital cockpit). The speedo actually climbs in increments as follows: 0-20-40-60-100-140
> 
> Thankfully we have the digital speedo as it takes a bit of getting used to since every tick or hash mark represents 5km/h increments except then they get compressed once you pass 60 and each hash then represents 10km/h incremements


Yeah but can you speak to the needles? We have blue needles and it seems you have gray


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

So I am starting to think that the low res screen for the map in the cockpit might be the norm. I was thinking that the system is having trouble processing it, which makes sense since we don't get the discover pro system. Most configurations in europe make you get the discover pro system with the cockpit. The Atlas was cheapened and only offered with the discover media system. As a result, we only get one map at a time (can't have both the cockpit and main screen with maps unless you get the bigger HD in the discover pro system), and the resolution is horrid when you zoom out of the map on the cockpit.

Even my 2013 cayenne had two separate maps, and while the map was small in the instrument cluster, it was 3D and not as graphically challenged as VWs.


----------



## PakaAtlas (Nov 8, 2017)

*Blue lines at 30kph and 50 kph on digital dash (canadian)*

Ok this has got me puzzled. Why are the 30km/h and 50km/h marks blue on the digital dash Canadian version?


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

PakaAtlas said:


> Ok this has got me puzzled. Why are the 30km/h and 50km/h marks blue on the digital dash Canadian version?


Maybe related to Think Blue where that is considered an optimal speed for fuel economy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

PakaAtlas said:


> Ok this has got me puzzled. Why are the 30km/h and 50km/h marks blue on the digital dash Canadian version?


What are the most common speed limits on city and urban streets?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Been in the shop for a week waiting for the backordered cockpit. Then I read this about the 2019 Jetta from vwofa this morning:

The same approach is being applied to the 2019 Jetta. Despite introducing to the Jetta advanced features such as the digital display cockpit used in other VW group products and automatic stop-start, both these features were consistently re-engineered to look out for functional defects. We decided not to just transplant technology into the Jetta from other products but to make sure the versions of this technology would be the best versions of them so far since their inception.

As I figured, the atlas was the testing ground in the us for the Jetta to get the better cockpit. Mine has been a nightmare.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

WeeeZer14 said:


> Maybe related to Think Blue where that is considered an optimal speed for fuel economy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iSj3Q3c93U

In this commercial you can see the blue ticks 0:08 seconds in!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Been in the shop for a week waiting for the backordered cockpit. Then I read this about the 2019 Jetta from vwofa this morning:
> 
> The same approach is being applied to the 2019 Jetta. Despite introducing to the Jetta advanced features such as the digital display cockpit used in other VW group products and automatic stop-start, both these features were consistently re-engineered to look out for functional defects. We decided not to just transplant technology into the Jetta from other products but to make sure the versions of this technology would be the best versions of them so far since their inception.
> 
> As I figured, the atlas was the testing ground in the us for the Jetta to get the better cockpit. Mine has been a nightmare.


19 days so far. No end in sight. No parts availability and a horrid VWofA customer CARE regional manager who can't even spell let alone offer any help. 30 days are coming real quick..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> 19 days so far. No end in sight. No parts availability and a horrid VWofA customer CARE regional manager who can't even spell let alone offer any help. 30 days are coming real quick..


22 days. They replaced the cluster and told me the system software was not accepting the new cluster. They are going to try to send new software via the quality control rep next week. I'm growing impatient..


----------



## alocke18 (Mar 15, 2018)

*“Diesel” showing near gas gauge*

Any of you guys experienced this one? I’ve had my SEL prem for about a week and a half. Love it so far. But, today in the digital display, “diesel” showed next to the gas gauge. It was not there earlier in the day. I know, because I looked at the gauge to see which side the gas was on when I pulled in for my first fill up. No idea why this popped on. Took a picture but not sure how to load it here.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

You are not alone — see linked threads below. Were you using remote start when it happened?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8769969-Noticed-this-in-my-SEL-Premium#/topics/8769969

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8919146-New-problem-with-digital-cockpit#/topics/8919146


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

alocke18 said:


> Any of you guys experienced this one? I’ve had my SEL prem for about a week and a half. Love it so far. But, today in the digital display, “diesel” showed next to the gas gauge. It was not there earlier in the day. I know, because I looked at the gauge to see which side the gas was on when I pulled in for my first fill up. No idea why this popped on. Took a picture but not sure how to load it here.


You'll also notice your tachometer is incorrectly much lower due to diesels not revving as high. The dealer will want to replace it, and ultimately that is the only proven solution, but be prepared for major downtime as these units are in limited supply due to supplier changes.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....but be prepared for *major downtime* as these units are in limited supply due to supplier changes.


Why? If the customer waits until the part is at his dealer, should only take a day or to to swap. There is nothing un-drivable about the vehicle as is.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

*Premium SEL Owners poll. Digital cockpit problem.?*

I suspect most if the problems are far and few between but amplified by these internets.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

No issues, car purchased October 17


----------



## jasguild (Nov 12, 2014)

GTi_4_Life said:


> Anybody else see this in the digital cockpit yet? I'll let everybody try to figure it out first lol.



Did you find a way to get the diesel option that is sold to russia? cause it says diesel.


----------

